# why do my reds swim up and down



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

why do my 3 reds swim up and down along the side of my tank several times throughtout the day.. thanks alot..


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Dont' know, mine have been doing that a lot too lately! Just like my oscars when I come to the tank, but my RBP leave when I come!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ya its weird.. i wish i knew why.. they like do it alot.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sounds like they are very happy with each other as a group.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

r u serious?? that mean they r happy when they do that?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

mine doe that somtimes after i feed them


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ook. well mine do it alot.. for no reason i guess.?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Mabey it does mean they are happy? I did just put a powerhead in there and their colors are really starting to come out. Makes sense to me!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

alright.. maybe. i dont kno how that shows there happy but w.e.. its cool.. confuses the hell outta of me tho... thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Are they just seeing their own reflection perhaps? Maybe they are just full of energy and need a powerhead for something to do. A powerhead will burn off that excess energy.
~Taylor~


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hardly, my powerhead seems to give them a LOT more energy!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol. ya i know.. maybe tho.. i have a powerhead.. and they use it sometimes.. but idk.. what the hell they r doing or thinkg.. cya


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

When young they swim like that. Simply said it is the easist most event way to help them pass waste.

I can get alot more complicated then this.

I have never seen any of my pygo's show this behavior.......
I don't keep natteri's unless they are breeding.
rw


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok thanks.. ya maybe they r pooping... thanks tho


----------



## piranha98 (Jun 15, 2005)

mine do it at feeding too its kinda wierd


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ok.. mine dont


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> why do my 3 reds swim up and down along the side of my tank several times throughtout the day.. thanks alot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mb they want to kill u!!!!!!!!!!

j/k....seems good that they're active...my single rbp comes out when its dark or feeding time...thats it right now







he needs some buddies in there!!!!!!


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol.. yeah he does.. i guess..


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

My small ones do that.....all the time.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ook. thats cool.. well then maybe its good.. i have no idea.


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

OfaRevolution31 said:


> lol.. yeah he does.. i guess..
> [snapback]1075866[/snapback]​


he is gettin his tank mates tomorrow...i cant wait...i order last night and they got shipped out today...ill post my own tomorrow w/pics


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Usually the fish I buy do that, and I always thought it was because they didnt know where they were at till a few hours later theyd stop.


----------



## OfaRevolution31 (Apr 4, 2005)

ook.. well mine do stop but they do it everyday so somethign is up wit them.,


----------

